# PAL- Due 01/18/13. anyone else due in January?



## TryinFor1

Hey girls. 

Well it took a while after my miscarriage in January but I am pregnant again and due January 18. Anyone else due in January who wants to be bump buddies?


----------



## KatM83

Hi hun, MEEEEEEE!!! Did post further down but no-replied yet :( Im the same had mc in Jan due around the 16th Jan not 100% as ovulated late so thats going from that day and not lmp. How are you feeling? I have no symptoms at all, not even nips! x


----------



## TryinFor1

I do have some symptoms... insomnia being my main one! I was up till three this morning! That hasn't happened in like a year! Kinda sickly feeling, nauseous but I have an ulcer and it could be causing the nausea. My boobs hurt and my nipples. lol. 

How far a long were you in January? I was 7 weeks +2 when I had my d&c on January 11. Were due around the same time! how exciting!

I actually found out way early. At 3 weeks+4 at 9dpo. My hcg was only 23 but that is way better than the 33 I got at 14dpo with my miscarriage.

I am so glad to have found a bump buddy!


----------



## KatM83

yey :) I was 9weeks but baby had stopped growing at 8,then i had to wait nearly 2weeks for it to come away naturally,it was horrible. I lost 2 before i had my son 9years ago as well, i hope this bean sticks!!
Ive not been sleeping great if that counts as a symptom :D i dont even have sore boobs,did with last pregnancy and also had period like cramping till about 6weeks but all ive had are slight twinges!
Ive just been to docs who gave me 11th jan due date but i know i ov late so im going on16th :) so yea we are super close.
Was your mc your first pregnancy? I dont really know much about the hcg numbers,is it something your doc does routinely?xx


----------



## Poppy84

Hello
Can I join please?


----------



## TryinFor1

Kat, yes. My miscarriage was my first pregnancy. That's why I am so scared because there is literally nothing saying this baby will stay alive. I have not had a previous good pregnancy so I am very scared. When I miss af tomorrow I will feel a little better even though I missed af last time and it still ended bad. 

Welcome poppy! When is your due date?


----------



## Poppy84

This is my first too and my last pregnancy ended in missed miscarriage so I'm terrified something will happen to the baby and I won't know about it.

I'm due 12th jan


----------



## KatM83

Hello Poppy :) its hard i dont think it will get easier until we get to 12 weeks and see everything is ok even then its still a scary journey! Lets all try think positive, ive had the worst sleep ever!! and the dog wont let me go back to sleep so looks like im up for the day :(


----------



## TryinFor1

I feel much better about this pregnancy. I keep taking digitals and counting till how long it says pregnant. Lol. It gets shorter every time which helps me. Also I had ics that I test with all the time and they are getting darker. This didn't happen with my last pregnancy so I am taking it as wonderful signs. Af is due today so fingers crossed that she does not show. I know she won't but I will just be happy when Sunday comes. lol. 

Sunday is mothers day for us in the US. That is when dh and I plan to tell our parents. If you guys don't mind me asking, how old are yall? lol I always ask everyone but if I am asking too personal of questions just tell me! I am 20, will be 21 in July... Which on my birthday I will be entering into my second trimester. Can't wait!

Have you guys got a scan booked yet? Mine is June 11. so close yet so far away!


----------



## KatM83

Its common for pregnancys after one loss to go full term :) Im 28 hun will be 29 in Oct. Ask away :D
Im trying not to think to much into this pregnancy,im booked in with midwife 24th this month and im going to ask for an 8week scan given my history even though doctor wasnt up for that idea :growlmad:


----------



## TryinFor1

Do you get to have a scan with your midwife? My doctor wants me to do an eight week scan but that is just when they see their patients. Have you guys developed anymore symptoms? I have.. 

Pretty sore boobs and nips
I can't eat anything. Everything I have eaten for the past two days has made me sick besides soup. Not throwing up. but sickly feeling. I thought maybe it was from my ulcer but I usually know that nausea from other kinds. I was trying to pass it as nausea from my ulcer but I just don't think that anymore. 
Insomnia like a bitch! I have slept three hours the past two days! 

I love all these symptoms so much even though I am tired and hungry. Lol. I won't ever take them for granted if it gives me a healthy rainbow baby.


----------



## KatM83

no she will hopefully book me in for one, i had early scans after my other losses so dont know why this is differerent or weather just times have changed!
I have none really except slight dizziness if move to quick?? Boobs arent even sore :(
But i feel very different to last time so maybe thats good??


----------



## Poppy84

I'll be 28 on Monday.

I went to the doc yest to register the pregnancy. He won't send me for an early scan unless I have bleeding or pains. I'll try begging the midwife instead. Have my first appointment on Thursday.

I think u have a history of a previous miscarriage they should automatically scan u early.


----------



## KatM83

Thats what they used to do! But that was nearly 10years ago,this last pregnancy yhe midwife said the same about pain or bleeding but this time im going to insist!!
Where do you live poppy? Whats your symptoms :) My appointment is the Thurs after you, My doc gave me edd of 11th Jan but my cycles have been longer since mc


----------



## TryinFor1

That is good Kat, that you feel better about the pregnancy I mean. I feel great about my pregnancy too when last time EVERYONE was reassuring me everything would be ok but I KNEW it wasn't going to be. I spent like two weeks bawling. lol. When the baby had died, I was sitting on my couch and I just knew something had happened. I even texted my friend and said something about it. 

Happy early birthday poppy! I seem to be the baby of the group. no bother, that's how it usually goes. lol. 



Today, I am going to a concert for a few hours. it is big and rowdy and its not something a pregnant girl should go to. Instead of going all day, and since dh and I already bought our tickets, were gonna go but I am only staying a few hours and then leaving. Ugh, we were going with a huge group of people and get this.. some 8month pregnant bitch is going to this concert. But there is literally no room, people EVERYWHERE, its gonna be raining which means people will be mudsliding. She could get pushed, bumped into, fall, anything very very very easily. I believe she is acting irresponsibly. I am only four weeks pregnant and I don't want to stay more than a little while. I already told dh if she starts complaining about her pregnancy I am gonna ask her why she is there and then say something about it. I just think its ridiculous to go to this concert so pregnant. it is NOT NOT NOT a good idea. I am trying to emphasize to show how psychotic this concert gets. She is just not thinking right in my opinion. 

What are you guys up to today? 

Tomorrow is mothers day. I am really looking forward to getting today over with so I can finally have a missed period, AND tell my mommy. :)


----------



## Poppy84

I'm in London today. We r going to the aquarium, dinner and then to see shrek the musical (I'm a child at heart) for my birthday.

I totally agree with u about that girl acting irresponsibly.
I think once u have had a mc, u really don't want to take any chances and it makes me angry when other pregnant people act irresponsibly or moan about their pregnancy. They don't know how lucky they are


----------



## KatM83

Definitely not somewhere you should go when your that pregnant! Ive had to lug hay bales around today felt like i shouldnt be doing it but as havnt told anyone i kinda had too...my bodies used to it though so be ok.
Im just at home today, went swimming with ds earlier think im better trying to do more of that and tone down my training.
Poppy, Shrek the musical sounds awesome, hope you have a great time!
Tryinfor1...i dont dare tell my mum haha


----------



## TryinFor1

I have to tell my mom. Lol. Her support means the world to me. When I went through my miscarriage she was there with me every step of the way. Took of several days of work to be with me and pretty much bought me anything I wanted. Lol. It was nice of her and my stepdad to work so hard at making me feel better. My mom calls me all the time "did you get your period yet!?!?" She is so dang excited to become a grandma by me instead of my brother and all his baby mama drama. She said my baby will be the one she can REALLY REALLY enjoy (not that she doesnt enjoy them all!!) because we live three blocks away, and she doesnt have to deal with mama drama since her daughter will be the mama. Why not tell your mom, if you dont mind me being nosy.. :blush: 

To be honest ladies, I was really freaking myself out and thought for sure I was having an ectopic pregnancy till I read that HCG levels dont double if you are. Mine have definitely done something because my pregnancy tests are dark as crap. I do hope that this baby is my true Rainbow baby. I pray this all our TRUE rainbow babies. I know they will be!

Poppy, how was the musical and stuff? I think it sounds neat! Especially the aquarium! I love stuff like that!


I didnt see the girl that was supposed to be in our group but I did see several pregnant girls that I wanted to smack because they were way too pregnant to be there. There was a fight that broke out right beside us and DH and my two besties got me out of the way really fast. I love my family. Lol. I am getting emotional talking about it. 

Ugh just so you guys know, I post stuff all the time and most of it is random and stupid. If yall ever want me to shut up just tell me!

I love that I have a couple girls to chat with about our pregnancies as they progress. Will either of you be team yellow? I will DEFINITELY be finding out the gender! Does the whole end of the world on December 21st thing scare you? It does me.. I hope it doesnt happen!


----------



## Poppy84

I'm not telling my parents until we can get an early scan. They r worriers and we live an hour away from them. I know they will panic about this ptegnancy so we r going to wait until maybe 8 weeks. They were also brill during the miscarriage last time tho. 

Had a good time yest thanks. I was sooooo tired when I got home I passed out asleep.

Did u have a good time despite the fight and the silly pregnant woman?

We r not going to find out the gender. We will just be so happy to get that far in the pregnancy we won't care what it is so will leave it to be a surprise


----------



## KatM83

My mum has a funny way of knowing anyway :D she said to me last week "are you pregnant? got a funny feeling" I said didnt know cause didnt then..i wouldnt know what to do without her though shes been great through all losses and was there when i had my son she just thinks i have enough on my plate and we getting married next May so think she wanted me to wait.
Glad you had a good time Poppy, Im going to really push for an early scan i dont think i can wait till 12 weeks to see if everything looks ok.
I dont want to find the gender out, have you done that gender predictor thing :D mine said girl..i dont think i can carry girls but its just my thought!
Haha i try not to read things like that :D i did see on yahoo i think that its not going to happen, saw the headline but didnt read it :)


----------



## TryinFor1

No, I didn't have that great of a time. It's much more fun when drunk. There was a ton of nasty girls who kept hanging out with dh friends. GROSS. I mean, it was very very nasty girls. 

I can't believe you two don't want to know the gender! Now when we all have that scan (around the same time!) I will be the only one who knows! Lol. 

Today is mothers day here. Cant wait to tell my mom! 

Do you guys still test? I freaked myself out again this morning with an opk. I tested with one last night and it was very dark... Way darker than the control line! Tested with one this morning and it was fainter. Tested again and darker. Lol. I think my tests for everything show up better with afternoon pee than morning. Especially when I took a frer and found out I was pregnant. Fmu the line is super light, smu it was much much darker. I wish they wouldn't do that! I am finally out of hpts. I need to stop testing and comparing lines!

What are yalls plans for today? Are you guys in England? You are six hours ahead of me. 

Hate you guys been getting like weird twinge pains on your ovary? I have. It scares me!


----------



## TryinFor1

Wait.. why didn't my ticker change? I am four weeks one day. And I miscarried four months, two days ago. Weird.


----------



## Poppy84

I just gave in and told my parents.
They r excited but nervous


----------



## TryinFor1

How lovely poppy! How did you tell them?


----------



## Poppy84

I asked them if my cup of tea was decaf


----------



## TryinFor1

Do either of you have backpain? I an freaking out because I have a back ache.


----------



## KatM83

Ooogo you poppy:D


----------



## KatM83

Oooo go Poppy :D 
I have had ovary twinges i think they are normal..i panic as well! Not sure about the backache though hun.My oh wants to find out but i dont :) have you told your mum yet?
Yea im in england ...raining for a change!!!


----------



## KatM83

stupid laptop!!
ps no im not testing..STOP IT...haha, i got myself really upset on the cb digi ones last time, am not doing it again


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes. They all cried. :)


----------



## Poppy84

Arrrrr that's brilliant!
I wish my parents had cried haha


----------



## KatM83

Aww :) i have finally started getting tender boobies :) whoop


----------



## Poppy84

My boobs hurt ALOT. Way more than the last pregnancy. Hopefully it's a good sign


----------



## KatM83

Mine didnt really,and even this time they arnt that sore and im way less crampy than last time aswell....im not massively hopeful tobe honest :(


----------



## TryinFor1

How far a long are you Kat? Have you guys had your betas drawn? And when did you guys find out?


----------



## Poppy84

They don't generally do that in uk.
I found out at 9dpo.
When did u find out?


----------



## TryinFor1

Same, 9dpo. I got a positive ic.. or what I thought was positive. So I took a frer that had a faint line. Went out and bought a digital, answer brand, and more frer and they all came back positive. That's weird they dont do betas over there. I wonder why? I mean, that could potentially save you and the pregnancy. Mine were low when I found out, 23. But I found out so dang early so that doesn't shock me. But my doctors nurse seems to have a problem with saying that my levels are low every time I talkto her. She didn't know how many dpo I was (I ovulate cd17, not 14.) But sIe always opens her mouth to give me her opinion of "they are low." :gun:

My boobs don't hurt that bad Kat. They are just sore. I am really not cramping at all either.. just sometimes in my left ovary. That is the side I ovulated from so I am assuming it is the corpus luteum (sp?) making itself known. At least that is what I am praying for. The only real symptom I have felt almost the entire time was nausea. Please don't read into not having much symptoms. Every pregnancy is different. Plus, since you had a miscarriage last time.. maybe the lack of symptoms is actually a good thing..


----------



## KatM83

I hope so, i didn't find out till 14dpo, i ov cd20, my positives never show any earlier its weird!
I dont even know what betas are really haha, I get them pains more on the left as well so maybe thats the one i ov from? How do you know,did you feel it? I didnt feel anything this cycle


----------



## Poppy84

I ovulated cd13/14 so that's prob why ur positives r showing later than mine

Iv had such a boring birthday. I still can't go to school (I'm a teacher) because there is a slap cheek infection in my class. It can cause miscarriage if I catch it. I'm waiting for the blood test results to find out if I had it as a child and am immune. Rubbish!


----------



## TryinFor1

I can feel which side I ovulate from. I ovulated cd17 from my left side this time. I beta test is a quantitative hcg blood test. Mine at 9dpo was 23.

Are either you lovely ladies cramping? I am. Not bad and my backache is gone. I'm sure its normal but freaking me out all the same! 

Happy birthday poppy! What do you teach at school? I am going to college to be a teacher. I did three years of psychology and was supposed to graduate next may only to change it and have another three years left. lol. What is a slap cheek infection? I have never heard of that.


----------



## Poppy84

I teach year 1, 5-6 year olds.

I hadn't heard of slap cheek before last week either. It's spread like a cold but leaves a rash on the cheeks that looks like uv been slapped. Aparently it's really common in children but only dangerous if ur pregnant


----------



## Poppy84

I havnt had much cramping at all. Maybe cos my uturus has already been stretched in the last pregbancy. I hope so. I cdnt bear it if my engleburt (that's we have named it) is not growing


----------



## KatM83

englebert :D thats awesome
I'm 5w3ds from lmp. Last time i had terrible cramping but not so much this time, like you say every pregnancy is different i guess.
Your best to stay at home then Poppy, how long till you can go back?
Happy Birthday :) xx


----------



## Leinzlove

I just found out I'm pregnant today! :) I'm due January 26.


----------



## TryinFor1

Welcome leinz! How far along are you?


----------



## Leinzlove

Thank you! Just getting started 3 weeks, 2 days.


----------



## Poppy84

Leinzlove uv come to join me in all my pregbancy threads. It's so exciting.

I know leinzlove from a ttc after a loss thread


----------



## KatM83

yey congrats leinzlove :)
Im really poorly today :( got work at 4 so tempted to ring in been in and out of sleep all morning..not like me at all...sob


----------



## TryinFor1

I keep cramping. I am so scared this isn't going to end well..


----------



## Poppy84

I'm sure cramping is fine as long as you are not bleeding.

I'm sorry ur feeling unwell Kat.

I'm stressing out about this slap cheek. Y won't the blood test results come out??????


----------



## TryinFor1

When are you supposed to get them?

No, no bleeding. Just freaking myself out!


----------



## KatM83

its understandable that your freaking out hun but cramping is normal for many pregnancies i even read somewhere that its a good sign as your body is getting ready to sustain the pregnancy.can you get to the docs if your worried? Are you getting an early scan?
Is the blood tests for you for the slap cheek?cant remember what you said and too lazy to go back some pages :D


----------



## Poppy84

Yeh to find out about the slap cheek

Just cried down phone to my doctors surgery. They said the results are still not in and to try again tomorrow


----------



## KatM83

Oh nooo :hugs: least they will be here tomo


----------



## TryinFor1

That is really aggravating poppy! Sorry they haven't gotten back with you! They better by tomorrow! 

I have a scan booked for June 11. I will be 8+2.. so I think that's early. I am trying to chill and not call them a lot. lol. I already called them freaking out yesterday. I just can't wait till Thursday so I can see how much my beta level rose! 

What are you girls up to today?


----------



## KatM83

Im dying at work...sooooo don't want to be here feel so ill :( Do you think its safe to take anaddin paracetamol plus cold and flu? It doesn't say not to take if pregnant..i'm desperate
Do they do the betas by blood then?


----------



## TryinFor1

Yes, a beta is a blood test. And I wouldn't take anything, but my doctor said absolutely not. So I just have to suffer. I would ask first.


----------



## Poppy84

What r the ingredients?
Iv been told a one off dose of paracetamol is ok in emergencies. I had the worst headache on Sunday but I was too worried to take anything do just had to live through it


----------



## KatM83

Oh haha am so thick :D
I was told paracetamol is ok to take but not ibuprofen..it just doesn't say anything at all about pregnancy on the pack


----------



## Poppy84

Some cold and flu tablets contain an ingredient that's not safe for pregnant women


----------



## KatM83

it just says paracetamol :wacko: i'll just suffer, 1 more hour left at work...back at 6.30am :cry:


----------



## Poppy84

Buy some normal paracetamol on ur way home. U know it's safe then


----------



## TryinFor1

Did you ladies get the medicine figured out? I don't feel like going back a couple pages. Lol. 

I got my blood test today instead of tomorrow so results tomorrow!


----------



## Poppy84

I don't know if we sorted out the medicine haha

I hope ur blood results go ok. Hopefully I'll get my results for slap cheek tomorrow too


----------



## Leinzlove

Are you looking for medicine for a cold? Here is my Dr.'s advice, he prints us a sheet and he gave it to me when I was pg with lil dragon. Maybe it'll help.

SPOTTING: During early pg it's quite common. If this occurs immediatley get off your feet. Do not have BD. If bleeding is like a period call Dr. office or hospital.

ALCOHOL: use is discouraged as it may cause permanent damage to the fetus, especially is excessive in early pg.

CONSTIPATION: can be relieved by milk of magnesia or other stool softeners. Avoid the use of enemas or laxatives

COUGHS: may be treated with Robitussin DM as directed on the bottle. If you have colored sputum or great chest congestion, call the Dr. office or hospital.

DENTAL WORK: may be performed during PG. Be certain your dentist knows you are PG. Be properly shielded for Xrays. Novocain or other local anesthetics may be safely used.

DIARRHEA: is best treated by drinking clear liquids and Kaopectate.

DOUCHING: is not reccomended during PG. Increased vaginal secretions are normal as long as they do not cause itching or a foul odor.

HEADACHES: and minor body aches and pains may safely be treated with tylenol. Avoid aspirin, Advil, Motrin, and Nuprin during your PG.

HEARTBURN or UPSET STOMACHS: respond well to Maalox, Mylanta, Tums or Gaviscon. Do not use baking soda.

HEAT RASH: Destin or Cortaid may be used.

MINOR COLDS: require extra rest and plenty of liquids. If sinus congestion or drainage is a problem, you may use an over the counter decongestant or antihistamine such as Chlortrimeton, Sinutab, Sudafed, Coricidin-D, Dimacol, or Tylenol Cold & Flu for a short period of 3-5 days. Do not use these products if you have high blood pressure or after 34 weeks of PG. Saline nose spray may be used. If fever is higher than 101 degrees call Dr. office or hospital.

NAUSEA & VOMITING: allow stomach rest for 2 hours after vomiting. Start slowly on clear liquids, only 1-2 oz. at a time (of water, soda pop, jello or popsicles.) and increase slowly. You may eat dry crackers or pretzels if hungry. If vomiting persists past 24 hrs call Dr. office or hospital.

SMOKING: is particularly harmful to your baby and yourself. PG is an ideal time to quit!

SORE THROAT: may be treated with Cepecol Lozenges or VICKS throat spray.

SWELLING: may occur in the late weeks of PG. Decrease your salt intake in diet. (Use bottled water if your home has water softener.) Elevate feet periodically throughtout the day, and avoid sitting for long periods. If accompanied by headache or blurred vision, contact Dr. office or hospital.

TRAVEL: during PG is permitted until the last month in uncomplicated PG. Frequent breaks for walking are encouraged.

YEAST INFECTION: may use Monistat or Gynelotrimin


----------



## TryinFor1

Wow. My doctor said absolutely nothing until 13 weeks and even then it was extremely limited. It's weird how different doctors say different things.


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is. I appreciate knowing some things in advance. As it saves some phone calls. :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol yeah I have called my doctor like five times in the past four days :blush: lol but they act like I have done this before! I don't know what I am doing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, they should know no two pregnancies are the same. This is technically my third pg, and its already different. Heck, the 2ww was different. With the previous 2, I had cramping, nearly every symptom in the book. And this time I didn't have any symptoms at all.

No, IB with DD, or this one... but with lil dragon I did.


----------



## Poppy84

My doctor also said avoid medication esp in the first 12 weeks.


----------



## KatM83

Thank you leinzlove :) I feel lots better today i had a honey and lemon hot drink with ginger last night so i think it was that ;)
Hows everyone feeling??
Hope both your results are good today xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Kat, Good to hear you are feeling better! :) I've been tired today, not much else yet. But I'm super early! :)


----------



## KatM83

It drags when you find out early doesn't it :D


----------



## Poppy84

Yes I found out at 9dpo. It seemed to take forever to get past the date af was due


----------



## KatM83

have you got results yet Poppy?


----------



## Poppy84

KatM83 said:
 

> have you got results yet Poppy?

no
boohoo


----------



## TryinFor1

Feeling alright.. I am super nervous that my level won't come back good. I am gonna ask my doctor if I can go get it done again in a couple weeks since next week is the time baby died last time. If I can make it to six weeks with nothing happening then I will n confident baby will be ok. 

It took forever for me to miss af! I found found out at 9dpo too. 

I keep having weird twinges in the side I ovulated from. is anyone else? 

How is everyone else today? 

I have a friend here from out of town who has been here for ten days and she leaves today. :cry: but she was here when I found out I was pregnant so this month was a great time to get pregnant. I love that she was here to find out with me! 

Does anyone else keep testing? I might have already asked this.. I can't step away from the tests! When I hear my levels I will feel better.


----------



## kieana lee

Can I join the party?

I'm 20 years old, and Just got a bfp yesterday! According to all the online calculators I'm due January 26th. I had a m/c with twins in February at 8 weeks, but started bleeding at 6w, so I pretty much knew all along I was going to loose them. That was my first pregnancy.

I'm super excited to be a mommy!


----------



## TryinFor1

Welcome kie! I am 20 too! Miscarried in January. How are you feeling so far?


----------



## Poppy84

Welcome kieanna
Congratulations on ur pregnancy. where r u from?


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies! I'm pregnant again after two losses. I'm hopeful this time, though. And I feel very different with this one than with the last two. I have an ultrasound scheduled for this coming Monday, so of course time is just creeping!


----------



## PreshFest

Poppy84 said:


> Yes I found out at 9dpo. It seemed to take forever to get past the date af was due

We have the exact same dates! I also found out on May 1 at 9dpo... Congrats!


----------



## TryinFor1

I got my levels back!!!

600! Doubling time was 30 hours!


----------



## kieana lee

I'm from North Carolina, USA

I'm feeling really excited. I was actually surprised when I found out I was pregnant. My husband and I have been trying since the m/c but we didn't time things very well this month. I started getting PMS symptoms a little earlier than usual (my boobs are really swollen and sore and I'm feeling some cramping) so I decided to take a test, just for the heck of it and it was a bfp!


----------



## TryinFor1

Oh my god. I just tested again because I can't stop and my test lines are getting lighter. 

I pray this doesn't end. Especially with my good hcg news. :(


----------



## PreshFest

TryinFor1 said:


> Oh my god. I just tested again because I can't stop and my test lines are getting lighter.
> 
> I pray this doesn't end. Especially with my good hcg news. :(

Stop testing!! It could be the test... it could be diluted urine... I'd call the doc and ask for another blood test in a few days to put your mind at ease. And then definitely don't test after that! 

Good luck, though... I really hope it's just a fluke!


----------



## Poppy84

PreshFest said:


> TryinFor1 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my god. I just tested again because I can't stop and my test lines are getting lighter.
> 
> I pray this doesn't end. Especially with my good hcg news. :(
> 
> Stop testing!! It could be the test... it could be diluted urine... I'd call the doc and ask for another blood test in a few days to put your mind at ease. And then definitely don't test after that!
> 
> Good luck, though... I really hope it's just a fluke!Click to expand...

I agree! U need to stop testing! Ur prob stressing urself out over nothing. If ur hcg is fine I'm sure u have nothing to worry about


----------



## Poppy84

PreshFest said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I found out at 9dpo. It seemed to take forever to get past the date af was due
> 
> We have the exact same dates! I also found out on May 1 at 9dpo... Congrats!Click to expand...

Yay I have a due date buddy!
Congratulations!

I have a phone meeting to register with the midwife tomorrow. I'll be asking if I can get signed off work until this slap cheek thing is sorted


----------



## Leinzlove

Tryinfor1: I wouldn't worry about the PG tests! Love the HCG number and doubling time! That is wonderful! :happydance:

Poppy: I also found out early, and I can't wait until I miss AF on Saturday. :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol thanks girls. Just taken another and while not as dark as my first one of the day, it is darker and no longer looking like its fading. I think I am just freaking out! My first test was also from another box. It is possible that it is so dang dark because of that too. 

I have no more tests so I am done. Time to let God take over. :)


----------



## Leinzlove

TryinFor1 said:


> Lol thanks girls. Just taken another and while not as dark as my first one of the day, it is darker and no longer looking like its fading. I think I am just freaking out! My first test was also from another box. It is possible that it is so dang dark because of that too.
> 
> I have no more tests so I am done. Time to let God take over. :)

Yay! I've also been POAS crazy. I plan to ease up a bit when I actually miss AF. I'm with ya though on the worry. I hadn't realized we are just a week apart! :)


----------



## TryinFor1

Ugh waiting for af is the worst! When were you supposed to come on? I missed mine Saturday. 

Have you girls ever seen the movie bridesmaids? its hilarious!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'll miss AF on Saturday, lol. We are exactly that week apart! :) 

I've seen the movie, Bridesmaids, It is hilarious I agree. :)


----------



## Poppy84

Once I had missed af, I used my sticks on stopped. Figured there's nothing I can do about it now anyway.

Yes I have that film on DVD 

Still not going to work tomorrow. I feel like a fraud!


----------



## TryinFor1

It isn't your fault poppy! You need to do what's best for you and baby. 

Do any of you have an early scan booked? Mine is for June 11. I feel like its ages away! 

Lol that's awesome we are exactly a week apart leinz! Are you having and cramping? I feel like I have asked this a million times in here. I just want to see if you girls are feeling what I am! Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

No cramping for me hun. Just fatigue and sore boobs. My scan will be the week before Father's Day, around 8 weeks. I haven't scheduled it yet. I'm waiting a few weeks I think.


----------



## TryinFor1

Cramping has stopped now. You might still be early leinz. I just got cramps yesterday at 4+3. EVERYWHERE says its normal. Baby just getting snug and its not like my body knows how to really respond to pregnancy. So I figure cramps are just my baby getting in comfy and my body getting ready to support it. 

my mom offered great advice which everyone has said but I seriously need to follow. Day by day. I am pregnant and I should enjoy it. I moved on from my miscarriage by taking day by day. Eventually, days will turn to weeks will turn to months and baby will be here. 

I also look forward to things during the months that make them not so long. May is in my signature for now. If I can just get past may 26, I will feel awesome and will finally really relax with this pregnancy. Though I know already it is gonna be perfect. Dh said I just act differently about it this time. :)


----------



## KatM83

God ive missed to much chat since yest i cant catch up :D
Welcome new ladies congrats on your BFP's :)
Stop testing tryinfor1!!! :D I wouldnt worry about cramping, your right with what you said,its just baby nestling in :)
poppy you got results yet? You do right not going to work.
I'm still full of cold and still not feeling this pregnancy i've got a feeling it wont end well :(
Have a nice day everyone, i'm at work again cant wait for my 2days off!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Tryinfor1: I'm not worried about not cramping. It's just unusual for me not to be. I usually cramp all the way through the first Tri, starting at ovulation.

I also try day by day, but its a little harder now. Good advice! :) I'm glad that you and DH are acting differently about it. It sure is an exciting time, that should just be enjoyed. 

I'm getting a lil happier by day, as my lines are progressing very well. And then Saturday I'll miss AF, then its the long wait for my early scan. One hurdle at a time. I think I can rest easier when I see a HB!


----------



## TryinFor1

Leinz, I didn't mean to sound like you should be worried! I was just saying a didn't have cramping till after my missed period so it might be the same for you. I wouldn't be worried if you didn't have any cramping either. I would never tell someone to be worried.. especially because I'm not a doctor and I have no idea how your pregnancies are! Lol. How are you feeling today?.

Poppy, yeah you need to just stay away from that school for right now. At least they are working with you and not getting irritated you aren't there. Have you gotten results yet? 

Kat, day by day sweetie! You don't know how this pregnancy will go. Lol. Nobody does! just because I have a good feeling about mine doesn't mean it won't end... Though I really hope it doesn't. You are not showing signs of miscarriage so just try to relax. I know.. way easier said than done.. lol and I should follow my own advice. :hugs:

New girls, I am sorry.. I can't remember your screen names or go back. But post! how are you guys doing?


----------



## Poppy84

I got told by the doctors surgery that my results could take up to 3 weeks. Ahhhhhhh


----------



## TryinFor1

Three weeks!? Why the hell does it take so long for results over there? Mine gets them to me the next day always. I would hate going to a doctor in Europe. lol.


----------



## Poppy84

They said because its an unusual test.

I think I'm going to have to go back to work


----------



## TryinFor1

Just be careful poppy! Are there any warning signs to slap cheek that you could watch for? Does it for sure cause a miscarriage?


----------



## Poppy84

It's a 1 in 10 chance of miscarriage I think. I could be wrong


----------



## KatM83

Thats rubbish Poppy!! I wouldn't risk it hun if you can help it.
I know day by day, It maybe helps i keep forgetting :D


----------



## TryinFor1

How many angels do you have Kat? If you don't mind me asking..


----------



## KatM83

i have had 3 losses hun, 2 before i had my son,so over 10 years ago and this one in Jan, 2 at 8weeks and 1 at 17 but baby had stopped growing weeks earlier x


----------



## KatM83

I dont know how to get all these things on my profile, am not to clever with comps :D


----------



## TryinFor1

Do any doctors have any ideas why you have had problems holding pregnancies? Or is it just like bad luck? If this is too painful to talk about feel free to tell me to shut up. Lol


----------



## KatM83

Ha no your ok... Not really just one of them things, the pregnancy that went further they found something wrong with the umbilical cord but as ive had a healthy pregnancy with no complications they just kinda brushed the last one off, but i got some bloods done and they were normal. I convinced myself i cant carry girls but its just in my head :D


----------



## KatM83

Everybody ok???


----------



## Poppy84

Hi
I had sever cramps with no blood this morning. Really scared! Worse than the other stretchy type cramps iv been having. I felt faint, sick and was sure I was miscarrying. The pain went after half an hour though. I hope engleburt is ok.

How r u?


----------



## TryinFor1

Sorry ladies. Been busy.

Poppy I Ile cramps like that last night. Nov severe.. but painful. they went away after five minutes but it scared me! I think they were more painful because it was the middle of the night and I was half asleep. But I was able to fall back asleep and now they are gone. No bleeding for me either. I am sure xe are both ok :hugs: 

I got a third beta done. Level rose to 1996 so that's good. I also had a early ultrasound which showed the tiniest little sac but it was before five weeks so not shocking there was nothing really there. I wish I wouldn't have gotten it though. It wasn't through my obgyn and he was not happy when he found out. :shrug: oh well. 

Dh is taking me somewhere special to stay the night tonight so of can celebrate our anniversary. its actually tomorrow but he couldn't take off all those days from work. We have been married one year! 

How is everyone else? Did we ever get slap cheek results?


----------



## PreshFest

Poppy84 said:


> Hi
> I had sever cramps with no blood this morning. Really scared! Worse than the other stretchy type cramps iv been having. I felt faint, sick and was sure I was miscarrying. The pain went after half an hour though. I hope engleburt is ok.
> 
> How r u?

It could have been gas! It happens to me sometimes, too and I can have trouble distinguishing between the two. The crampy gas down low can freak me out. If you don't have bleeding, then you are most likely fine. I'm sure you've heard about this, but many pregnant women that are close to their due date confuse gas with contraction pain! They really can feel similar!

Afm... Ultrasound tomorrow. I'm terrified...


----------



## TryinFor1

That's exactly what my mom said. Major TMI but I have been having some pottying problems. I think mine was just gas. lol and I sure yours was too sweetie. I know it is terrifying though! 

Good luck on the scan presh!


----------



## TryinFor1

My ticker is making me angry! It never changes date!


----------



## Poppy84

PreshFest said:


> Poppy84 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I had sever cramps with no blood this morning. Really scared! Worse than the other stretchy type cramps iv been having. I felt faint, sick and was sure I was miscarrying. The pain went after half an hour though. I hope engleburt is ok.
> 
> How r u?
> 
> It could have been gas! It happens to me sometimes, too and I can have trouble distinguishing between the two. The crampy gas down low can freak me out. If you don't have bleeding, then you are most likely fine. I'm sure you've heard about this, but many pregnant women that are close to their due date confuse gas with contraction pain! They really can feel similar!
> 
> Afm... Ultrasound tomorrow. I'm terrified...Click to expand...

I hope your right. It was so bad I was sweating so much my clothes were soaked. I was literally screaming and I saw spots in front of my eyes. It was horrible

Good luck with ur scan tomorrow. I'm booking a private scan for next week to put my mind at rest


----------



## KatM83

Oh im sorry you had a bad time of it Poppy, Im sure everything will be ok will the doc not give you an early scan?
I'm ok nothing much to report! boobs getting a tad more sore :)
Hope you have a nice night away tryinfor1, Im getting married next May :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Happy Anniversary Tryin41! Congratulations, and I'm glad your pg is going well.

Poppy: I'm sorry you had such a scare. I'm glad you are having a reassurance scan and that the cramping stopped. :hugs:

Prestfresh: So exciting, you'll see your baby tomorrow. I'm sorry you are terrified, I also am for my own. Try to relax if you can, and be good to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## TryinFor1

How is everyone today? 

Today, my tooth broke, my car broke, and dh car broke. Today is also the point where my last baby also passed away. I would much rather have everything break that the baby again. So hopefully little bugger stays in there till next January! I just can't wait to get to next weekend. Out of week six and onto week 7. Lol


----------



## PreshFest

Had my scan today and everything looked as it should! Yay!


----------



## TryinFor1

Congrats sweetie!


----------



## KatM83

yey :) 
Oh i hate days like that where just everything goes wrong! I think you will get your baby this time :)


----------



## kategirl

Can I join? I got a BFP last Friday, but AF isn't due until tomorrow so I'm still really early. I'm due January 30, so it might be either January or February! So far not many symptoms, but I'm really scared this one won't stick. My first pregnancy as my miscarriage, which happened at 5w5d.

I'm really nervous it will happen again, but part of my feels better about this time. Last time I didn't get a BFP until the 4 day after AF had been due, and this time I got my BFP 5 days before it was due. I feel like that's a good sign. I'm having the same slight symptoms as last time, but somehow I just *feel* more pregnant this time so Fx it works out this time. I want to be holding my little baby in 8 months!


----------



## KatM83

Hello kate, theres a few on this thread who have found out really early :) not me though, i never do!


----------



## KatM83

Poppy84 said:


> Hi
> I had sever cramps with no blood this morning. Really scared! Worse than the other stretchy type cramps iv been having. I felt faint, sick and was sure I was miscarrying. The pain went after half an hour though. I hope engleburt is ok.
> 
> How r u?

Poppy are you ok????xxx


----------



## Poppy84

Hi sorry have been busy. I'm ok thank you. No pains since. 

Booking a scan for next sat when I'm 8 weeks. I think I'll feel better once iv since that heart beat.

How's everyone else?


----------



## PreshFest

Poppy84 said:


> Hi sorry have been busy. I'm ok thank you. No pains since.
> 
> Booking a scan for next sat when I'm 8 weeks. I think I'll feel better once iv since that heart beat.
> 
> How's everyone else?

Good luck Poppy. I so hope everything is ok!!


----------



## TryinFor1

When did you find out Kat?


----------



## kategirl

I went for it and ordered a pregnancy book and a pregnancy journal. It made me a little nervous because I had wanted to order them last time but ended up miscarrying before I did. I really hope this little bean sticks and I can use them!

AF is due tomorrow for me. I'm just hoping and praying that she doesn't come!


----------



## kategirl

It unfortunately looks like AF is coming and taking away another little bean. I've started cramping and CM turned pink. I'm really disappointed and depressed now.


----------



## TryinFor1

Kate it is very common to spot around the time af would be due. Until she actually shows, if she even does, just try not to stress yourself out. :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Kate, I'm hoping she doesn't show. I hope you are okay. :hugs:


----------



## Poppy84

Kate everyone is right- don't panic unless it goes heavy. It's normal to have cramps and spotting at that stage


----------



## KatM83

My cycles were messed up but mine are never positive till ive missed af.
I,m sorry your having a hard time kate , hope af stays away for you.
Glad your ok Poppy :)
Ive managed to get an early scan for next Weds when should be nearly 8weeks :) bit scared now!!


----------



## TryinFor1

I bet everything will come out lovely Kat! 

Kate, how are you coming along?


----------



## kategirl

TryinFor1 said:


> Kate, how are you coming along?

Still having some cramps here and there and I still don't really feel symptoms, but the pink CM hasn't been back after that evening and my tests keep still being positive so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! :)


----------



## kategirl

Actually, right after I posted I went to the restroom and I'm having some red spotting now. AF is on her way. I'm just so gutted right now.


----------



## TryinFor1

I am so sorry Kate. Losses are never easy. :hugs:

I am sure you will be back in no time.


----------



## KatM83

:( Im sorry hun xx


----------



## Poppy84

So sorry! Sending u lots of hugs!


----------



## Leinzlove

NOOOOOOO, Kate! I didn't want to hear this. My heart aches for you! Do what you feel like doing! Cry, scream, kick, but most importantly... DON'T EVER GIVE UP! I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

Thanks for all of the sympathy... but now I'm really confused because my spotting stopped again. I thought for sure that AF was coming, but now my CM is only the very palest pink again. I'm so very confused!


----------



## Poppy84

It could just be implantation spotting


----------



## KatM83

Have you seen doc hun?


----------



## TryinFor1

Six weeks today... The day my body attempted to miscarry last time. so nervous today!


How is everyone? Leinz? Kat? Poppy? Kate? Anyone else I missed?


----------



## KatM83

oooo i have a feeling you will be fine :)
Im so so grumpy...had a shit few days feel like a right fatty as have no motivation to train, im so tired and its so hot here and ive started to suffer really bad sun rash in last few years, i literally get it if i step outside so i have to wear long sleeves and high neck line :(
Does anyone else have any, sorry tmi, like shooting pains down through their lady bits? like through your cervix? 
happy weekend xx


----------



## kategirl

No more pink CM for me and my pregnancy tests are still positive, so I think we're okay for now! Yesterday was the exact number of days that we knew about the baby last time before we lost it (we found out later last time, but we knew for 8 days) so it was on my mind a bit but everything looks good. We're home visiting family for the weekend so we're going to tell my husband's immediate family today (my parents are on vacation until tomorrow).


----------



## Poppy84

Hello. I'm 7 weeks today yay! 1 week until my private scan.
I think iv stopped worrying about things going wrong now. I have a really good feeling about this one.

Kategirl/ I'm so happy for u that things r looking good again!


----------



## Leinzlove

TryinFor1: Yay for 6 weeks! I bet the milestone feels great! :happydance:

KatM: I can't remember ever experiencing something like that. I hope they are normal pg aches and pains. Are they very uncomfortable?

Kategirl: I'm so glad the bleeding stopped and you reached your milestone, also! :) It's so exciting, telling the family. It's something you just want to stand on top of a mountain and shout to the whole world! :)

Poppy: Happy 7 weeks! I'm so glad you are feeling better with this one. I can't wait until I can feel the same. But, I won't be able to ease my fears until I see a HB. I've thought about trying to move my early scan up a week.


----------



## KatM83

Not really that bad, they aren't consistant...i'm going to try not to worry, I read its from pressure on the cervix though which is understandable if your far along!! Oh well 3 more sleeps till scan!!
Leinzlove how far will you be at your scan?


----------



## Poppy84

1 week til my scan. It seems so long away


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know when my scan will be. I haven't called the Dr. I figure he'll want to see me at 8 weeks. But, I'm going to try to schedule it for 7 weeks.


----------



## KatM83

I wanted mine as close to 8 weeks as poss cause thats when i have had 2 of my losses...i will be 7w5d from lmp when i have mine on Weds...very nervous, my boobs arent hurting as much so im expecting the worst...


----------



## TryinFor1

Kat my boobs kill me one day and are totally normal the next. I would not take that as sign something is wrong. My scan is two weeks from tomorrow! And I passed the day my body tried to miscarry last time and absolutely no bleeding. I know I am not out yet but that sure does make me happy!


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is hard not to be scared all the time. Kat please don't think the worst. Just because your boobs aren't as sore. 

I will feel more at ease when I see the HB. Last time I went in, didn't know a thing was wrong to find no HB. Dr. said my dates had to be off, but I knew they weren't.


----------



## KatM83

Im dreading Weds that they will say theres nothing there..i still dont think its sunk in yet!!
We all have scans coming up then :)
how is everyone feeling?xx


----------



## kategirl

Good luck on the scans, everyone!

I wish my scan were coming up, but I have to wait another month for mine. Just hoping I won't have another month of happiness followed by a disappointment at the scan!


----------



## Poppy84

For the first time this pregnancy my boobs don't hurt today! Getting nervous about sat now. I don't want then to tell me it's died again


----------



## KatM83

I,m the same Poppy!! And they dont seem as full... we are similar in dates maybe its normal? Try not to worry


----------



## KatM83

Hi girls, update on scan, saw nice healthy heartbeat :) measured 7w2d so i know am not out the woods yet,if can get to 9weeks with spotting i will feel better!! got 12 week scan 2nd July. Hows everyone?? They also found a cyst on my left ovary which explains the pain xx


----------



## kategirl

Glad the scan went well, Kat!

AFM, I'm 5 weeks today. I still don't really have symptoms so it's a bit scary still. I'm sure I'll feel better once I get to my first appt, but that's not for almost 4 more weeks.


----------



## KatM83

Thanks hun, i hope it goes quick for you!! Waiting sucks xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Kategirl: You are probably just a little early for symptoms. I've heard they don't usually start until 6 weeks.

I hope the wait goes fast! 4 weeks is to long, when we need reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## kategirl

Uh oh, I think I may be starting to get some morning sickness! Tonight I was in the shower and suddenly felt like I was about to throw up. No nausea, just the sudden feeling. I fought it off, but now I've felt it a couple more times to a lesser extent. I have a bit of a phobia of vomiting and was really hoping against hope that I would be spared from morning sickness (or that at least it would be mild and I wouldn't throw up, so I feel like this is a bad sign. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

I also have spells of nausea. Mostly in the evening. And also if I don't eat. MS isn't always throwing up. There are different forms. With DD, I didn't have any at all.


----------



## KatM83

I'm like that as well, on and off all day and worse if not eaten.
How is everyone??


----------



## KatM83

Helloooooooooo?????


----------



## PreshFest

Hiiiiiiii!! I have nothing new to report. Still waiting until my next appt to find out if things are still going well. I HATE waiting.


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, nothing new for me. 6 weeks tomorrow, still have two and a half left until my appt to see if there's actually a bean growing in there. I'm kind of doubting it for some reason, but I'm hoping.


----------



## Poppy84

Hellooooooo
I had my scan on sat. They measured me 3 days ahead and baby had a heart rate of 164. Very relieved

12 week scan on 4th July


----------



## Leinzlove

Kategirl: I hate that they can't get you in any sooner for reassurance. Do you think if you called them and voiced your concerns, they'd move your appt. forward? I'm hoping all is okay with your little bean! :hugs:

Poppy: So happy your scan went perfect! :) Yay for your 12 week scan. I think I have everything 2 weeks behind you! :)


----------



## KatM83

Yey we are more or less the same poppy:) i have mine on the 2nd!! They didnt mention the hr to me which is worrying me a little! will it be on the picture??
Kate i hope it goes a bit quicker for you xx


----------



## kategirl

Leinzlove said:


> Kategirl: I hate that they can't get you in any sooner for reassurance. Do you think if you called them and voiced your concerns, they'd move your appt. forward? I'm hoping all is okay with your little bean!

No, they're not really open to stuff like that (I asked if I should have blood HCG levels done since the ER had mentioned I should do that with my next pregnancy and they said no, and they still said so when I had spotting - I understand their reasons, but it would have helped my stress quite a bit). But I'm not really stressing about it, so I'll be okay.

I'm 6 weeks today if there's a bean in there! I've had a cold for just over a week now, so that's bumming me out. I've also had some morning sickness lately so my OB suggested B6 and Unison - I only took half a Unison last night, slept for about 7 and a half hours, laid in bed dosing for another hour, and still feel drugged and really tired now. Ugh!


----------



## Leinzlove

Kategirl: I'm glad you aren't flipping out about it. I hope you feel better. :hugs:

I think the wait until the first Dr. appt. is the longest. Hopefully it goes fast. After my first appt. I will go every 4 weeks. I'll have my gender scan at 19 weeks. My Dr. will schedule it a week before his appt. So, 8,12,16,20,24,28... Then every 2 weeks until 36 weeks then every week. But with DD, I had high blood pressure at 34 weeks and had to go every 3 days for NST until 39 weeks when I was induced.

After I start feeling baby move, I don't care to go to the DR. at all. Its just now when I want to be reassured that all is well.


----------



## kategirl

Ugh, I've been feeling more and more nauseous lately. Last night I asked my husband to make eggs and hashbrowns, so he ran to the store and got them (well, he got tater tots instead of hashbrowns, which I think would have been better) and I ended up barely being about to eat any of it. Ick. :(


----------



## Leinzlove

Kategirl: Yay for the good signs... even though they aren't leaving you feeling pleasant. :)


----------



## Poppy84

I had my first taste of proper morning sickness on Thursday. Iv been in holiday with my family all week but I felt REALLY sick all day thurs. we went out for lunch but I couldn't order anything and ended up throwing up in the toilets. Horrible! Hope I don't get too much of this sickness when I go back to work next week


----------



## River12

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?
I am 26 and currently 7+3 weeks. My EDD is 24th January 2013. This is my third pregnancy as I have experienced 2 other losses.
My first loss was Aug 11. I should have been 10 weeks pregnant but the baby had stopped growing at about 5-7 weeks. we never saw a heart beat and it resulted in a D&C.
We got engaged in November 11 and I found out we were expecting again not long after.
I had some bleeding from about 9 weeks but my ob couldn't find any cause for it. It stopped for a while and then returned again at about 14 weeks. My ob was really good and scanned me every time but couldn't find the cause and the baby was still fine with a strong heart beat.
When the bleeding returned I was told to take it easy so I had some time off work. We were planning our engagement party. My sister took over the planning as all the invites were out and it was too far gone to now cancel it.
the night of the engagement party I bled a lot! I was 16 weeks by this stage. I was rushed to emergency but where I live they couldn't get an ob in to see me that night. they did a quick scan and saw the babies heart beat again but there was no fluid around him. I had to wait 2 days for a formal ultrasound and I was then taken to the maternity hospital in our capital city.
We were told I had preterm premature rupture of membranes. they advised the outcome wasn't looking good and I could develop an infection but our baby still had a very healthy heart beat. We were advised to induce my labour but we couldn't do it.
Long story short we waited a week and a half to see if there was any change, I was having scans every couple of days and our baby was still fine. each time they wanted to induce me but I couldn't do it. I had a scan on a Tuesday and our little boy was still fine but then late Wednesday night I went into labour. I had no idea what was going on as I had never experienced it before. Our little boy was delivered at 17+5 weeks 1st March 2012. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to do.
I've had some bloods taken to try and find a cause but nothing shown up. Im trying to believe thats a good thing.
we were given the ok to start trying again after waiting one cycle and we were blessed with conceiving on our first try. I am so so scared about this pregnancy but so far things are looking good.
I had my betas done at 4 weeks and they were 1870 and again 3 days later they were 5860 so they are looking good. 
I had a scan done last week and saw a healthy heart beat of 150bpm.
So far no spotting or bleeding and I hope it stays that way.
Sorry for the long story!


----------



## Leinzlove

Welcome, River! I'm sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs: I'm glad you concieved again and everything is looking good with this pregnancy. Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## River12

Thanks so much. I'm just hoping and praying everything will be good for us this time. I've been really sick with ms but not complaining as I see it as a good sign


----------



## Leinzlove

It most definitley is. I haven't had much MS... Some short spells in the evening that come and go. But, I didn't have any with DD, either.


----------



## TryinFor1

Hey girls. 

I am sorry I bailed for a while. how has everyone been?


----------



## kategirl

I'm okay, but getting nervous for my first appt in a week and a half. I'm scared they'll say it's not viable, and I'm also scared that it will be fine on the scan but then I'll still miscarry. Unfortunately, time travel has not been invented yet so I can't just jump ahead and know if things will be okay!


----------



## Leinzlove

Same for me Kategirl. Scan is in 4 days though and nervous. :hugs:


----------



## River12

Hi leinzlove I hope your scan went well.
Not too much has changed for me, still have slight ms but not as bad. I'm starting to freak out something may be going wrong but I have to stay positive and think about the beautiful heart beat I saw 2 weeks ago. Only one more week and I'll be having another scan.


----------



## PreshFest

Hey ladies... I was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma yesterday. Total bummer. But baby looked great. Just hoping it resolves itself. This is so scary!


----------



## Leinzlove

PreshFest: I also hope it resolves itself. I'm sorry for your extra worry. :hugs:

AFM: My scan was today. I saw a beautiful baby, strong HB, nice round sac. And My EDD was pushed ahead 6 days. So, I'm now 9 weeks, 2 days.

It was such a relief... I cried! I feel so much better now.


----------



## kategirl

I had my first appt today, baby looked good, measured at 9 weeks 0 days. Saw the heatbeat, around 130 bpm. So far, so good! :). I won't see my little one again until 20 weeks, but I can't wait to hear its heartbeat in another month!


----------



## PreshFest

kategirl said:


> I had my first appt today, baby looked good, measured at 9 weeks 0 days. Saw the heatbeat, around 130 bpm. So far, so good! :). I won't see my little one again until 20 weeks, but I can't wait to hear its heartbeat in another month!

Congrats!! I heard the heartbeat with a doppler on Friday at 10w6d. I was so shocked! It was an amazing feeling....

Someone asked me today if I was 5 months pregnant. Haha. I'm majorly showing!


----------



## Leinzlove

Kategirl: Sooooo happy to hear your scan went perfect! :happydance: I won't see my baby until 18-20 weeks either. But, I ordered a doppler and can't wait to pick up babies HB. :)

Preshfest: Yay congrats on picking up HB on doppler! And yay for starting to show. That's such a good feeling! :)


----------



## PreshFest

How are you all doing?? Some of us are creepin' up on the 2nd tri!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Doing ok here! Yeah, getting close to the second trimester is exciting. Some would already say 12 weeks is there... I'm going with 13+3. Things are definitley exciting. I have a Dr. Appt. in one week, and a private gender scan scheduled for July 26.

They start prediciting at 14 weeks. Hopefully, baby cooperates. I've been instructed to keep well hydrated that whole week. And to drink a glass of juice or a fruit smoothie right before the ultrasound. If I don't find out the gender I will just be so happy to have the pics and a DVD set to music. I had a scan at 9w2d, but won't have another until 20 weeks... I just couldn't wait that long. Its so hard to have patience in pregnancy.


----------



## PreshFest

I would LOVE to say that the 2nd tri starts at 12 weeks, but 3rd doesn't start until 28 weeks, so 16 weeks is way too long for me to be in one trimester!

You are so lucky they start checking gender at 14 weeks! I found out with my DD at 16 weeks, but that is pretty rare. This time I won't find out until 19 weeks :( Unless I can work my magic and talk someone into doing it earlier...


----------



## kategirl

I won't find out gender until 22 weeks because that's when my appointment will land, and I won't have a scan between 8 weeks and the 22 weeks appointment.

I'm getting worried about my baby. I got a home doppler (Sonoline B) that a lot of people had suggested, but I haven't been able to find a heartbeat. I just wish I knew for sure that things were still okay in there. If I'm not able to find the heartbeat, I'll have to wait for my next appointment for some kind of confirmation if the baby is still okay or not (which my next appointment isn't until July 26).


----------



## Leinzlove

Kategirl: I also have the sololine B and am not picking up HB. Don't let that worry you! I've been reading that alot of women can't pick up the HB until 13 weeks and some taking as long as 16-18 weeks. 

I had a scan at 9w2d, but Dr. doesn't print pictures in first trimester. I didn't have another scan till 20 weeks. I can't stand waiting that long... My next Dr. appt is July 17.

Techincally three trimesters split would be....

Second Trimester: 13.3 weeks
Third Trimester: 26.6 weeks

Yes, 12 weeks would never do. But some Dr.s say thats the end of the first tri.


----------



## Hunnibunni113

im due january 13 2013 our first. im 25 weeks +1 :)


----------

